# Texas Speedcubing



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 3, 2008)

Any Houston cubers?


I feel like there is, but there isnt =P

Well yea i looked through the WCA comps and dont see any in houston 

So yea i want go to competition one day.


----------



## d_sprink (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone out there in the Houston Area? At all? We need competitions of some sort. If they exist, then please invite me.

And if I made the mistake of putting this in the wrong place again, please just bump it. It's sort of annoying to see more than 3 replies about it.

Thank you!


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm in the Houston area! Though my parents probably won't let me go to competitions until I'm out of the house and off to college.


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Feb 23, 2009)

We had a competition in Austin, Texas yesterday. I also know a guy named Aditya who's from Houston. I live in South Texas.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi d_sprink,

I am from the Houston area. I have started the Houston Cubing Association and you can join it if you want.


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry i has to bump this but I think there are more members since 01-02-2008, also I am a Houston cuber Andrew, also to all Houston cubers, you should join the HCA Houston Cubing Association 
http://cubegeek.net/hca.html


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

skarian said:


> Sorry i has to bump this but I think there are more members since 01-02-2008, also I am a Houston cuber Andrew, also to all Houston cubers, you should join the HCA Houston Cubing Association
> http://cubegeek.net/hca.html



What about the Texas Speedcubing Club?
http://www.texasspeedcubing.org/

Also, you're aware that we just held the 2009 Houston Open 12 days ago, right? D:


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys, so as most of you know, it seems Texas competitions are both in demand and produceable. So this will be a thread to discuss competitions, request information, and generally discuss all things Texas cubing (better here then in the Dallas thread). Alright so, first things first, I don't mind organizing competitions (and hopefully Anthony concurs) and Aditya Dargan and the Houston Cubing Association seem like they're ready to help out as well and the Houston Spring Open will be a good test run for them (still unsure as to whether or not it's WCA official but hopefully we'll be updated on that soon). One thing that all you Texas (and near Texas) cubers can do if you'd like to have a competition in your area is find a venue. The requirements for a venue are a little flexible, but you definitely need *good lighting,* a *relatively large area* (most of you saw the Toy Maven space was a bit cramped), and it needs to be *affordable* (max of about $400, but e-mail me [[email protected]] if it's a bit more and we'll see). School gymnasiums and libraries seem to work well with these requirements. A good starting point to this thread is to say how often you'd like competitions to happen and when. I'll do what I can to keep you guys happy, it keeps me happy  .


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 5, 2011)

This thread actually happened before (I didn't know you back then, and I doubt you've seen the thread), but it got closed for other reasons. I don't see why this shouldn't work though. /begging

Now, to get down to business:

Dallas this summer yes/no? I can easily see that happening if the general consensus is to have one.

Discuss.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I made a similar thread a while back and it was closed.
Honestly though, I think this thread could potentially help us out a lot as there are at least 60 "Texas cubers" who remain largely out of touch.

Anyway, I'm all for more competitions, wherever they're held in Texas. As always, I'm willing to scramble (besides 5x5+) and help run the competition. 
I'll be gone soon and I'm glad Texas competitions won't die out afterwards.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 5, 2011)

To specify: he's referring to college in the best state ever, not death. That's not to say there won't be a memorial service :3.

Texas cubers seems to pop up out of sand at random, so it's nice to see some grouping of who's who and what's what.

I think we need some kind of specification on what exactly the Texas Speedcubing Club is, because of different websites, logo changes, members, etc.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2011)

There isn't exactly a "Texas Speedcubing Club" and there really isn't need for one. We just need more people to step up an become part of our little "organizational team." That would help our comps run soooo much more smoothly.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys.
http://www.mcallenconventioncenter.net/planners/rates/meetingrooms.aspx

How do you think one of those will work as a venue?
NOTE:this is is just to see what the idea for pricing of a venue should be.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Hey guys.
> http://www.mcallenconventioncenter.net/planners/rates/meetingrooms.aspx
> 
> How do you think one of those will work as a venue?
> NOTE:this is is just to see what the idea for pricing of a venue should be.


 
Sorry, but you kind of missed your opportunities to go to a competition in the Valley. :/ We're just too far south. I'd much prefer to travel a couple hours north to a competition with a bunch of people than go to one down here with only a few "real" cubers. Although, it was indeed quite a nice change to have those two South Texas competitions nearby, but that's from a selfish perspective.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 5, 2011)

I think this is an interesting idea. Why don't you guys post what part of Texas you live in and I'll add up the numbers and see where competitions are most convenient.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in Dallas, ThisIsWEB is in Dallas, William Boards is in Dallas, you're in Dallas, Justin, Brendon, The Creswells, A few others for sure from this past competition, that guy we met at B&N last year, my mom's coworker's daughter, Heiro's students, etc.

See? Perfect. _Sarcasm was detected in several clauses above._

If there are times in the summer (or more specifically August) when you know you or others won't be able to make a competition, include that when you post your location.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 5, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> If there are times in the summer (or more specifically August) when you know you or others won't be able to make a competition, include that when you post your location.


 
Wait, the Creswell's live in Dallas? Also, I'm gone for all of July (Finland) and also for Nationals (August 12-14). If I'm organizing it, it will happen either in late June or Late August.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 5, 2011)

Err, they're off to the northwest in Lewisville (google maps if you don't know), but they're kind of in the area.
July is no go for me as well, but I still vote for late June over late August. It's still almost 3 months off and during summer break, if that sounds reasonable to you.


----------



## Squadala (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, the Creswells live right outside of Dallas. I believe they're actually in Carrollton, but they're in the Lewisville school district. I myself live in Lewisville though, and I have a few friends that would be able to go to a Dallas venue as well. It was only about 30 minutes away.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'd also like to point out that there is a TexasSpeedcubing channel on YouTube. Anthony started the channel back on Nov. 16, 2009. Initially, he led it along Weston and myself. It's been semi-idle, but as we get back into the swing of competitions I hope to get it more active.

Here: http://www.youtube.com/user/TexasSpeedcubing


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 6, 2011)

I live in the valley.I don't know of any serious cubers in my area though.All I've met are a few vaseline/WD-40 + Dan Brown method cubers.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> I live in the valley.I don't know of any serious cubers in my area though.


 
-.-


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 6, 2011)

Anthony said:


> -.-


 Other than Anthony who lives way the firetruck on the other side of the valley aka lower valley. lol


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 6, 2011)

How far in minutes by driving is that?

Texas is so huge that even when you're close, you're far.

EDIT in response to the below post: LOL wow.
EDIT in response to his edit: LOL wow.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 6, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> How far in minutes by driving is that?
> 
> Texas is so huge that even when you're close, you're far.


 

About 1-1 and1/2 hours away depending on traffic.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> About 1-1 and1/2 hours away depending on traffic.


 
To McAllen? An hour tops. Plus, I practically live in the upper valley since I'm always hanging out with friends up there.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 7, 2011)

On top of that, Michigan's a short drive away.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 7, 2011)

Anthony said:


> To McAllen? An hour tops. Plus, I practically live in the upper valley since I'm always hanging out with friends up there.


 
REALLY ME TOO!!!!!11!!!1! wait........

@WEB: I don't get the lol so I am assuming I took the question out of context.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 7, 2011)

do you guys ride horses everywhere???


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 7, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> do you guys ride horses everywhere???


 
I ride mine to showdown practice behind the saloon all the time.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 8, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> do you guys ride horses everywhere???


 
I'm not from here, so my mom has the record for the first car in my village.
There's only 2, and the second is my dad's car.


----------



## Dakota Dock (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to be a gravedigger to an extent, but I'm willing to go to a competition anywhere between Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston(home). I'll also be willing to scramble 2x2s through 4x4s, and may even help pay for a competition to be held.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jun 2, 2011)

Dakota Dock said:


> Sorry to be a gravedigger to an extent, but I'm willing to go to a competition anywhere between Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston(home). I'll also be willing to scramble 2x2s through 4x4s, and may even help pay for a competition to be held.


 
Have you considered finding a venue and organizing one yourself?


----------



## cannon4747 (Jun 2, 2011)

i live in austin and have relatives in dallas so either of those two is fine for me, san antonio is also only like an hour and a half away so we could have one there too


----------



## Dakota Dock (Jun 2, 2011)

I've checked the prices of a couple places, but the prices seem a bit high to me.I'll look for other places, though,but I do have one question. How much space will we need? Like 10,000 sq feet or something like 4k, or even more?(Just throwing numbers out there..no real thought put there)
Edit: Check out this picture. It's of a dance hall at the best place I've found so far. Their supposed to have two, but couldn't find the other picture. This looks to be large enough imo. Click this link!


----------



## AnkL3Sp4nk3r (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah come to dallas in august, there's a ton of good speedcubers out here.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 15, 2011)

what do you mean to come to dallas in august? is there going to be a competition?


----------



## convinsa (Aug 18, 2011)

*Come to Cube meet up near Houston*

Hey we are having a cube meet up at the katy mills mall this coming saturday (August 20th, 2011). if you are interested in coming, message me on youtube. this is my channel http://www.youtube.com/user/convinsa?feature=mhee


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 18, 2011)

i will see you there


----------



## Piebomb (Dec 19, 2011)

*Speedcubers in Denton,Texas*

Wondering if there are any speedcubers in the Denton Texas area


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 20, 2011)

Take a look here: http://www.cubingusa.com/


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 8, 2012)

Ahem. Bump.
Don't expect great news from this post, I'm not making some competition announcement or anything.

I'm just checking in with hopes that Texas cubers are still active enough to see this.

Is anyone around capable of producing a competition in the near future? I'm willing to help with anything in the Dallas area. When (if ) I have more time to dedicate to doing things like securing a venue (Dallas Open 2011's venue, though small) + delegate (ohi, J-Fly) + rent equipment, I'd love to help revamp the competition scene around here.

However, currently I don't that I could do these things myself in the very near future, so I'm posting here to see if anyone else is. I'm wondering if anyone has anything in the works, or the potential to get something going. Hopefully... maybe, just maybe, we can produce a competition or two before Nationals.

BASICALLY, are you guys alive?


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 10, 2012)

i live (so yes i'm alive at least) in the austin area so i wouldn't be of much help securing a dallas comp but i'd love to have one soon. I've been trying to decide whether or not to organize a comp here in austin but it just seems like a buttload of work and i honestly don't know what to do to start that process.


----------



## Evan8D (Mar 23, 2012)

Think we can set up a san antonio, texas competition? There has NEVER been one here and if you can''t do san antonio I can ask my Dad to drive me to Austin. He actually works in Austin. Email me if interested, Email: [email protected]

Yeah, Texas needs a competition this year in 2012!


----------



## DiabeticPie (Jun 21, 2012)

I am a speed cuber in Pilot Point.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 22, 2012)

My roommate is from Denton, TX, and he can solve a Rubik's Cube! However, he doesn't speedcube. I think having me in the room doing hundreds of solves a day was a turn off or something haha


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted I'm not too busy starting college this semester, I'm still very interested in having a Dallas Open 2012 later this year. Nothing large scale; I'm interested in using The Toy Maven again (venue from Dallas '11). *No promises* though.
Perhaps there's hope for a San Antonio competition instead or as well, but I wouldn't be leading that organization so I don't want to speak for anyone else or make any promises there either.

I just hope I have the time, because I really don't want to have _another_ year between competing. Maybe some cool Texan will appear out of thin air and setup something.

Happy cubing!


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 6, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> Granted I'm not too busy starting college this semester, I'm still very interested in having a Dallas Open 2012 later this year. Nothing large scale; I'm interested in using The Toy Maven again (venue from Dallas '11). *No promises* though.
> Perhaps there's hope for a San Antonio competition instead or as well, but I wouldn't be leading that organization so I don't want to speak for anyone else or make any promises there either.
> 
> I just hope I have the time, because I really don't want to have _another_ year between competing. Maybe some cool Texan will appear out of thin air and setup something.
> ...



wow someone actually posted on this thread. first off, i like the idea of that competition but if you do end up organizing it try not to have it be at the toy maven again. that was ridiculous it was so cramped. if you can see about getting some other venue like a school or church that would be much better. i'd personally love to organize one here in austin and use my church as a venue but i just don't have enough time between school, work, extra-curriculars, and social life. i barely have time to post this on the forum right now.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not going to announce anything right now, but there is a competition planned for the winter. I'm not in charge of it, and it's not in Dallas.
Not giving any details because it's not my place to do so. However, it shouldn't be too long of wait before more info is available. Sit tight!

And if helps you any, organizing competitions to occur during school breaks is beneficial to both your time, and the amount of potential competitors you have.


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 12, 2012)

okay thats pretty good. i hope it all works out and we have one. when you get more info could you post it on this thread. or a link to another thread about it?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 25, 2012)

Here you go!
Houston!

Jan. 5 in Cypress, TX
Website: http://www.cubingusa.com/houstonwinteropen2013/index.php
WCA Page: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HoustonWinter2013

Shelley will be delegating the event!

There will be a competition thread made for this, but I won't make it w/o Shonathon's approval.


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 26, 2012)

sweet. i've been checking back daily for this. i'll make sure to be there


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Cubers in Austin, Texas*

Just as the title says. I'm interested in seeing how many cubers there are here. In TX, the houston area seems to have the most with a few in dallas. I don't know of many here in central TX other than myself and random friend's I've taught. It would be nice to know if I wanted to arrange a competition or cube meet sometime in the future.


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 6, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> Just as the title says. I'm interested in seeing how many cubers there are here. In TX, the houston area seems to have the most with a few in dallas. I don't know of many here in central TX other than myself and random friend's I've taught. It would be nice to know if I wanted to arrange a competition or cube meet sometime in the future.



http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php
http://www.cubingusa.com/houstonwinteropen2013/competitors.php you can email all the competitors.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think anyone from the forum will travel to come to your competition simply because it's not official, and it's not similar to an official competition. This reminds me of the "Rubik's Brand" competitions where everyone has to use a Rubik's Brand cube, they only do 3x3 and it's divided by age. If you look at the WCA website, you can see that competitions usually have many rounds of many events with no divisions. There is also a long process to creating an official competition, which starts with going to competitions yourself. This seems like a fine thing for something like a school group of people who use beginner's method, but pretty much anyone on this website would only go to an official comp or one that is run like an official comp. 

Also, there was already a comp in Houston this year.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 25, 2013)

Ethan, have you been to an official competition before? Also, do you have a group of speedcuber buddies in Houston?


----------



## PanCakez001 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello there Ethan. My name is Shonathon Collins and I am the lead organizer in Texas for competitions and I just held one the beginning of January. Were you not aware of it? And I agree with Noah in the fact that not a lot of people will not come to it if it isn't official. I am planning on having another competition sometime in June if possible. PM me about possibly helping?


----------



## Eufrosino (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome! I've been hoping that there would be an official competition in Texas this summer, since I wasn't a speedcuber yet when the last official competition had happened. Hope your plan goes well, Collins!


----------



## bornlambo (Jul 2, 2013)

Where could I go to find out if there are any Texas competitions?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,
Check the WCA website for announcements of all future competitions.
As of now, there are no upcoming competitions in Texas. However, there is another Houston competition in the works for the beginning of 2014. If/when that gets set up, a thread will be made for it.
Also, I'm looking into using a my a university campus as a venue in Dallas after that. The room has plenty of space, as well as accommodations like a stage, projector, microphone, and there's also food options in the same building. But I don't know what the cost would be, nor do I have a specific time in mind, so more on that later.

Also, I noticed that you're in Dallas. Do you know of other cubers in or around Dallas? If we find enough active cubers in the area, we could possibly start having meetups around here.
I haven't heard anything about meetups in Houston, but I can assume there are enough you down there to have a meetup. Just throwing that out there, for any of you who see this.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 9, 2013)

While this thread is relatively active. Anybody here from San Antonio? I'm moving up in a couple of weeks and was hoping that if there were enough people we can have a meet up or something.(If I ever have time.)


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Aug 9, 2013)

I live in Austin but I go to school in Fort Worth so I'm in the Dallas/Fort Worth area most of the year and I'd be interested in having Dallas meetups.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2013)

ZamHalen said:


> While this thread is relatively active. Anybody here from San Antonio? I'm moving up in a couple of weeks and was hoping that if there were enough people we can have a meet up or something.(If I ever have time.)



http://www.cubingusa.com/state.php?state=TX&event=333&single=0&submit=Submit

The only person there with San Antonio as their listed city is Casey Pernsteiner. While she'll definitely compete in Texas competitions if she can, I don't know how available she is for cubing meetups. I actually checked where the cities I didn't know were, but I don't recall any that were around there. :/



TinaIsAwesome said:


> I live in Austin but I go to school in Fort Worth so I'm in the Dallas/Fort Worth area most of the year and I'd be interested in having Dallas meetups.



That's great. Hopefully more people will surface (or be found  ) that can go to a Dallas meetup. 3 other cubers and I used to meet up every now and then, but they aren't so active anymore. Those meetups were mostly in 2010. I know there are more of us around, but meeting up with them depends mostly on how active, able, and willing they are.


*And too everyone:* I'd recommend subscribing to this thread to stay updated, given how inconsistent its activity is.


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 7, 2013)

I live in the austin area (round rock) and I'd love to have some meetups if at all possible. If I don't ever interact with other cubers, I get incredibly bored with cubing. So I'd probably be willing to go to a meetup as far as an hour away (anywhere along ih-35 from waco to san marcos pretty much).


----------



## BurntTheCube (Sep 7, 2013)

Ft Worth is bout 45 minutes from where I live. PM me if you live within the same area and would be interested in meet ups. If we get enough people interested we could set something nice up.


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 7, 2013)

BurntTheCube said:


> Ft Worth is bout 45 minutes from where I live. PM me if you live within the same area and would be interested in meet ups. If we get enough people interested we could set something nice up.



Lol 45 minutes in which direction? I'm assuming south but you never know lol.

Another thought, I think waco would be an excellent meetup location for both dallas/ft worth and austin area cubers. If ppl are willing to drive an hour to get there. Are there any cubers that live in waco?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't know if there are any cubers in Waco but having a meet up there may not be a bad idea since it would allow the Dallas/Fort Worth and Austin cubers to meet up. I drive through Waco quite often so I'd be okay with having it there.


----------



## BurntTheCube (Sep 8, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> Lol 45 minutes in which direction? I'm assuming south but you never know lol.
> 
> Another thought, I think waco would be an excellent meetup location for both dallas/ft worth and austin area cubers. If ppl are willing to drive an hour to get there. Are there any cubers that live in waco?



Johnson county. Waco sounds perfect. I've started contacting people off of http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php to see if others are interested.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 8, 2013)

While I personally am not able to go to any meetups in a toward Waco, it's good to see others making plans. :tu


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am in San Marcos atm for school

I will be returning to Houston, on October 11th to stay at home, attend a TED event the next day, and return on Sunday.

I can do a meetup on Sunday, as long as I leave at 2 PM


----------



## BurntTheCube (Sep 8, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> While I personally am not able to go to any meetups in a toward Waco, it's good to see others making plans. :tu



What area are you in?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 8, 2013)

BurntTheCube said:


> What area are you in?



School in North Dallas, home a little bit farther north than here.

And by coincidence, I ran into MichaelP. (used to post in this thread) today. Haven't seen him in over 2 years!


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 15, 2013)

HOUSTON 2014:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44001-Houston-Winter-Open-2014


----------



## Texacate (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello central Texas cubers. I am posting this on behalf of my 12 year old son who has recently become very interested in speed cubing. My son an I were looking for a club or competition in the Austin Texas area where he can meet other enthusiasts. 

From goggle searching, I thought I found exactly what I was looking for, the website http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php points to a club/group named Texas Speedcubing at the URL http://texasspeedcubing.org 
Problem is that site comes up as some car-buying site.

Is there an active group of cubing enthusiasts in the Austin area? Please post some (up to date) contact info.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 18, 2013)

Texacate said:


> Hello central Texas cubers. I am posting this on behalf of my 12 year old son who has recently become very interested in speed cubing. My son an I were looking for a club or competition in the Austin Texas area where he can meet other enthusiasts.
> 
> From goggle searching, I thought I found exactly what I was looking for, the website http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php points to a club/group named Texas Speedcubing at the URL http://texasspeedcubing.org
> Problem is that site comes up as some car-buying site.
> ...



There was an organization largely based in the Austin area (of which I was an organizer) which hosted competitions throughout Texas from 2008-2010. The organization essentially disbanded and random people have organized competitions in Texas since then. The next competition in Texas will be the Houston Winter Open 2014-- I suggest you check that out: http://www.cubingusa.com/houstonwinteropen2014/


----------



## Texacate (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you Anthony. I will definitely check out the Houston comp. My son solves a 3x3 in one minute fifteen seconds on average. His personal best is one minute two seconds. Will he find some peers of similar ability? I know there are folks that can do it crazy fast. I just hope the "culture" at these gatherings is supportive. Is that the case? I have no idea what he and I might be getting into... I would hate to make a trip to Houston just to have him feel like like he's "too slow to play with the big boys", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 18, 2013)

Texacate said:


> Thank you Anthony. I will definitely check out the Houston comp. My son solves a 3x3 in one minute fifteen seconds on average. His personal best is one minute two seconds. Will he find some peers of similar ability? I know there are folks that can do it crazy fast. I just hope the "culture" at these gatherings is supportive. Is that the case? I have no idea what he and I might be getting into... I would hate to make a trip to Houston just to have him feel like like he's "too slow to play with the big boys", if you know what I mean.



Imagine the best case scenario based on what you've said so far. That's about what it'll be like.


----------



## Texacate (Sep 18, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for putting a Dad's fears to rest, too. Looking forward to a new adventure this January. If you know of any other more informal gathering in the Austin area, please PM me.


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 18, 2013)

Texacate said:


> Hello central Texas cubers. I am posting this on behalf of my 12 year old son who has recently become very interested in speed cubing. My son an I were looking for a club or competition in the Austin Texas area where he can meet other enthusiasts.
> 
> From goggle searching, I thought I found exactly what I was looking for, the website http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php points to a club/group named Texas Speedcubing at the URL http://texasspeedcubing.org
> Problem is that site comes up as some car-buying site.
> ...



Hey I actually live in the austin area too. I've been cubing for three years and in that time i've discovered austin is pretty dry when it comes to other cubers. I've met a couple of people, and even gotten another started a bit, but I'm the only active cuber (that competes) that I've found locally.



Texacate said:


> Thank you Anthony. I will definitely check out the Houston comp. My son solves a 3x3 in one minute fifteen seconds on average. His personal best is one minute two seconds. Will he find some peers of similar ability? I know there are folks that can do it crazy fast. I just hope the "culture" at these gatherings is supportive. Is that the case? I have no idea what he and I might be getting into... I would hate to make a trip to Houston just to have him feel like like he's "too slow to play with the big boys", if you know what I mean.



I average about 18 seconds, but that's horrible for 3 years. If your son practices a lot, he can actually be sub 20 (in my range) by january. But just like anthony said there is nothing to worry about with being a younger/inexperienced cuber. My experience has been that cubers are very nice about letting you try their puzzles, giving advice, helping slower cubers, etc. Even informal racing I've gone head to head with people much faster than me simply by each of us choosing things we averaged about the same time at. It can be a ton of fun to go just to meet with other cubers, regardless of the results of the competition. Or even whether or not you actually compete!



Texacate said:


> Awesome. Thanks for putting a Dad's fears to rest, too. Looking forward to a new adventure this January. If you know of any other more informal gathering in the Austin area, please PM me.



I'd love to have a cube meet in (or near) austin somewhere. I'll keep my eyes peeled for other cubers nearby and see about organizing something (at mighty fine/five guys burgers maybe?).


----------



## CubingIQ (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello everyone. I found this thread and I am looking for meet ups in the Dallas Fort Worth area. I have been cubing for 7 months and thought I was slow. After reading on this forum I am doing well for the time I'm have been cubing. I'd like to meet other cubers in the area. Can anyone help?

Pb: 25.05, avg of 5: 32.46


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Meetup*



Texacate said:


> Thank you Anthony. I will definitely check out the Houston comp. My son solves a 3x3 in one minute fifteen seconds on average. His personal best is one minute two seconds. Will he find some peers of similar ability? I know there are folks that can do it crazy fast. I just hope the "culture" at these gatherings is supportive. Is that the case? I have no idea what he and I might be getting into... I would hate to make a trip to Houston just to have him feel like like he's "too slow to play with the big boys", if you know what I mean.




When I first solved a cube in fifth grade I felt pretty happy about myself. I still volunteer at TMSCA + MathCOUNTS Competitions and always remember to bring a couple of cubes since I see fast and slow cubers.

Many people here like to welcome those slow cubers to the community. I am sure he would enjoy it


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Dec 22, 2013)

CubingIQ said:


> Hello everyone. I found this thread and I am looking for meet ups in the Dallas Fort Worth area. I have been cubing for 7 months and thought I was slow. After reading on this forum I am doing well for the time I'm have been cubing. I'd like to meet other cubers in the area. Can anyone help?


Hello CubingIQ, I am also looking for meet ups in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. From what I can tell there are others on this thread that are also looking for one. If enough people are interested I think a meet up might be possible.


----------



## CubingIQ (Dec 24, 2013)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> Hello CubingIQ, I am also looking for meet ups in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. From what I can tell there are others on this thread that are also looking for one. If enough people are interested I think a meet up might be possible.



Yes that would be awesome! (Pun intended) Maybe we can go through the thread and contact those looking to meet up. What do you think?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Dec 26, 2013)

CubingIQ said:


> Maybe we can go through the thread and contact those looking to meet up. What do you think?


I think that's a great idea. I know the original idea was to have it in Waco. I'm not sure if that ever happened but if enough people say yes, I don't see why it couldn't have one in Dallas or Fort Worth even if it's just a few people. I'm not sure how to go about asking people though? Should we pm them or just post here? 



CubingIQ said:


> Yes that would be awesome! (Pun intended)


This made me laugh


----------



## CubingIQ (Dec 31, 2013)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> I think that's a great idea. I know the original idea was to have it in Waco. I'm not sure if that ever happened but if enough people say yes, I don't see why it couldn't have one in Dallas or Fort Worth even if it's just a few people. I'm not sure how to go about asking people though? Should we pm them or just post here?
> 
> 
> This made me laugh



Sorry I replied so late, haven't been online in a few days. We probably should pm them to make sure they get it. 

I bet we can get a few rounded up in the dfw area. 

Oh and glad I made you laugh


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys.
So about some DFW area meetup possibility:
Who's free, and when? I'm not as free as I'd like to be, but I'd really love to meet up with some cubers (especially while on winter break).

Meetups waaay back when often took place at a Barnes & Noble (at the the tables in the Starbucks area) in North Dallas. Any ideas?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...oll-Spring-Open-2014-Southlake-Texas-USA-3-29


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 17, 2014)

Houston meetup Thusrday or Friday night this week?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 17, 2014)

Activity, activity...
I should made an announcement about getting people to keep in touch with one another at Carroll Spring...


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 17, 2014)

Houston's a bit out of the way for me but it would be great to have a meet up sometime.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 17, 2014)

There's actually a bunch of cubers in San Antonio who all went inactive a few years ago or are just extremely casual about it. I've met like 3 or 4 just here on campus.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 17, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> There's actually a bunch of cubers in San Antonio who all went inactive a few years ago or are just extremely casual about it. I've met like 3 or 4 just here on campus.



Maybe. I go to school in San Marcos, so I think I can be bussed out there for the day.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 29, 2014)

So it just occurred to me that it might be a good idea to make a Texas Speedcubing Facebook group. I realize that our demographic is quite young (<13), but for older members it might prove useful for networking, organization, quick announcements, meet-ups, etc. If I were to create a group would anyone be interested in joining it?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Jun 29, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> So it just occurred to me that it might be a good idea to make a Texas Speedcubing Facebook group. I realize that our demographic is quite young (<13), but for older members it might prove useful for networking, organization, quick announcements, meet-ups, etc. If I were to create a group would anyone be interested in joining it?



I'd be interested


----------



## rybaby (Jun 29, 2014)

There is a group called "Southern Speedcubers" which includes a a lot of Texans. It's not very active though.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll work on the TxSpeedcubing group, it can help reside it to just Texans and see who is active.

There was a Texas Speedcubing group a while back, but nobody really joined it.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 1, 2014)

Texas has struggled in the department of united cubers for years. I don't know if it's from a lack of speedsolving activity, or having speedsolving accounts to even be active with. A new/revamped facebook page could be beneficial. Some kind of directory (oh wait, CubingUSA ) that shows we're actually alive would be pretty good.

_Round up every cuber in Texas you know
And give to them links of the places we go_

All together now...


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 1, 2014)

IamWEB said:


> Texas has struggled in the department of united cubers for years. I don't know if it's from a lack of speedsolving activity, or having speedsolving accounts to even be active with. A new/revamped facebook page could be beneficial. Some kind of directory (oh wait, CubingUSA ) that shows we're actually alive would be pretty good.
> 
> _Round up every cuber in Texas you know
> And give to them links of the places we go_
> ...


The only thing about Cubing USA is that people appear on it even if they've gone inactive so it makes it a little difficult to keep track of everyone who's actually still active.

I think our issue has to do with how wide spread we are for the most part, especially when compared to the east coast cubers across state lines and even California to a lesser degree. I mean for the longest time the closest person to me was Anthony and he was an hour drive away from where I live and that was just the next county over.I think our small online presence also has to do with a large majority of our community being very young (at least from what I could see at Remember the Alamo). 

I think I'm going to go ahead and create the group, even though the only person I have friended on fb is Strakerak. I think it would do us some good to at least have an established list of active people atm. I see a few people on Southern Speedcubers but I think I'd be correct in guessing that there are quite a few people missing from that group.

@Strakerak would you mind inviting some people to join if I start with you (I can only add friends).


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 1, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> *@Strakerak would you mind inviting some people to join if I start with you (I can only add friends)*.



Sure, I got it.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 1, 2014)

For anyone interested, this is the latest incarnation of the Texas Speedcubing Facebook group. I believe you can ask to join. If you join, feel free to invite any active person from Texas you don't see here.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 2, 2014)

Click here to be redirected to the Texas Speedcubing group page! Make sure to have your LOCATION listed so we can see that you live in or are tied to Texas


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 28, 2014)

Does anyone want to have a Houston Meetup before Nationals?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 19, 2015)

aguuugw said:


> I love how much more texas comps there are now. I cubed for over a year before being able to go to one. No there are like 5 a year.



There were a bunch of competitions in 2009 back when Texas Speedcubing actually existed. Now its back in full throttle so yay 

7 competitions over the course of a year, and now we are going to have a lot more this year


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 20, 2015)

When is the next one in North Texas (Dallas area)? It is not on the texasspeedcubing.org website


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 20, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> When is the next one in North Texas (Dallas area)? It is not on the texasspeedcubing.org website



Still being planned out, as far as I know


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 22, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Still being planned out, as far as I know



Hopefully it isn't until the summer because my school schedule with band, baseball, and academics gives me no time to go to a competition.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 22, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Hopefully it isn't until the summer because my school schedule with band, baseball, and academics gives me no time to go to a competition.



Most likely going to be in March I guess.


----------

